# Consistent frame hits I cannot explain or get rid of



## SteveBM (11 mo ago)

Hi!

So, I'm despairing by now. I've been shooting slingshots for about 1.5 years now and am not as horribly inaccurate as I was at the beginning. But, one thing keeps coming back and I, frankly, don't know what to do about it - _consistent_ frame hits. With certain setups I keep having hit after hit on the frame, in the exact same spot, and it's ruining not only my frames but also my enjoyment. With some setups I can go for weeks without a frame hit but with others it's about 1 in 3 shots, without exaggeration. I've watched videos, tried slow motion capture, double checked my bands, my holding the frame, trying to not have a speed bump / releasing cleanly. And yet....

Long story short: some setups (currently Catty Shack HGH, 0.7 at 26/14, Catty Shack bullet pouch, cheek drawn) and I keep pumping 10mm into the left fork tip, right at the inside, often hitting the bands. I hold the frame in the right hand, OTT. I've nigh ruined frames with these fork hits.

What causes shots to consistently go "low" into the fork tip? Is there any thing that would be the main cause for this specific spot of frame hit? The only thing (mostly) saving my new frame is that the ammo is hitting the band, which is getting "pinched" between ammo and frame, getting me some really nice holes in the rubber. See images below.

Many, many, I truly mean many thanks for any thoughts and help, anything that might help me not lose fun altogether is highly appreciated!

Steve


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

We just had a big discussion on the bullet pouches because of this. First, try a different pouch & read this -








Bullet pouches


Anyone have experience with the bullet pouches like Catty Shack uses and sells? I got some with a purchase and hadn't tried them until now. After 1 year shooting and no fork hits I then hit the fork 2x in ten shots.




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

What Reed said. Also, what ammo are you using? Your setup is for fairly large/heavy ammo. A mismatched setup and those pouches are asking for trouble.


----------



## SteveBM (11 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> We just had a big discussion on the bullet pouches because of this. First, try a different pouch & read this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I unfortunately have it with other pouches too, although, more with these.... I can't deny that. What I can't wrap my head around is why. I'll try SimpleShot kangaroo again.



StringSlap said:


> What Reed said. Also, what ammo are you using? Your setup is for fairly large/heavy ammo. A mismatched setup and those pouches are asking for trouble.


10mm steel. I'll try different pouches again because it's beastly currently but it has happened (shots going to that spot on that fork tip) with others too.

Any ideas on what causes the ammo to hit the rubber on a downward trajectory, though? I've tried playing it through in my head but frankly Im still too, well, new, for me to be able of deciding what would cause the ball to drift to one side and hit rubber so close to the pouch tie.....

Thanks both!!


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm not experienced enough to troubleshoot your issue, but I'd say: release. Maybe you create a speed bump. Could you take some pictures of you holding the pouch? Or, better, a slow-mo video?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Watch these videos. Get rid of that big pouch. Make sure bands form a V not an A shape.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Go with a way lighter set up and smaller ammo with a compatible pouch. Forget everything you know and start back at the very beginning. Fork hits that often are no good.


----------



## Bimbo (Oct 20, 2019)

it happened to me with ths HGH frame too, using a similar setup, which frankly, i found it to be too much band power for 9.5 and 10mm steel, so, i just changed to lighter bands and thinner tapers on thicker bands and that fixed it...


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

A good thing to improve your form is to look at yourself in a mirror when you have the slingshot drawn and ready to loose - it's surprising how the frame you think you're holding vertically is often canted forward or backwards (and that can be a cause of frame hits)
When I shoot in the garden I'm standing next to a large glass door, I can look at my reflection as I draw and it helps me correct my stance.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

You are going to have to do some elimination troubleshooting to see what is the most frequent cause of the problem. I had problems with the bullet pouches (the pouch is not the issue as Wayne Martin shoots better than i ever will and he uses them). I think i was having problems with it because the material is softer than i was used to and i think the pouch ends were not lining up equally after i was drawing back the bands so it would throw the ball off to 1 side. I was hitting upper inside fork tip.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I you hold the slingshot in your right hand, I would possibly consider canting. Check to see if your slingshot is parallel to the ground. Good luck


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Check your band length and shoot the frame upright


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Biker Bob has my answer. Go grab a frame right now and stand sideways to a mirror and draw back like your are gonna shoot. Just hook the pouch with your finger—-no ammo. Then look at your side-stance in the mirror. If you frame isn’t pointing ‘flat’ to the target then your forks are going to be in the way. I’ll go through this drill if I haven’t used a frame in awhile. I often surprise myself at times seeing my profile and noting a frame that is essentially pointing downward which puts that top fork right exactly in the way.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

SteveBM said:


> Any ideas on what causes the ammo to hit the rubber on a downward trajectory, though?


If you are shooting gangster style and flipping your wrist due to habit... that will give consistent frame hits.

There are two things I did to eliminate fork hits completely.
1. Switched to tubes.
2. Used Asian style release. You hold the ammo, not the pouch.

Worked for me at least.

And if you are flipping your wrist, you need to find a way to stop doing that.



bingo said:


> Check your band length and shoot the frame upright


What he said. Start there.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshots are simple . Shooting one is not . When you start to get it then the passion grows . Don't take any aspect of form for granted . They all have to come together at once . Study and understand form then put it into practice . Watch shooting tutorial videos . Pick the ones that speak to you .


----------

